# Java WebService



## Magic_Sara (31. Jul 2006)

Hei Leute!

Ich habe mit Eclipse ein kleines Java Project geschrieben und möchte es nun zu einen WebService machen.
Gibt es ein Plug-In für Eclipse, das diese Schritte für mich übernimmt bzw vereinfacht?

(Falls ich hier in den falschen Bereich poste, schon mal sry)

Danke!
Sara


----------



## Grizzly (6. Aug 2006)

Hi Magic_Sara,

was meinst Du mit einem WebService? Hast Du ein Servlet oder eine JSP geschrieben? Oder meinst Du damit, dass Du Dein Programm per Java WebStart verteilen möchtest?


----------



## noobster (7. Aug 2006)

Ich nehme mal an sie meint, sie hat eine Anwendng geschrieben die aus den eingegebenen daten irgendeine berechnung erstellt oder zum beispiel postleitzahlen gegencheckt oder ergebnisse berechnet und diese dann wieder an den client welcher auf die antwort waretet, ausgibt.

http://www.w3.org/TR/wsdl

vielleicht kennst du es eher als SOAP.


Zur eigentlichen Frage:

ich bin selber noch recht frisch bei Java.. vielleicht hilft dir ja folgendes:

http://ws.apache.org/wsif/providers/wsdl_extensions/java_extension.html
http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/xml/jaxrpc/
http://java.sun.com/webservices/saaj/index.jsp

http://www.oio.de/axis-soap.htm (SOAP engine)

gruss Sascha


----------



## SnooP (7. Aug 2006)

ich denke mal sie möchte ein Webservice machen  ... - dazu gibts für eclipse einige plugins:
z.B. die webtools: http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/
oder aber sowas wie lomboz: http://www.objectlearn.com/projects/lomboz.jsp

was ich selbst schonmal benutzt hab... darüber kann man sehr einfach clients für den webservice schreiben und die definition der wsdl-dateien werden ebenfalls vereinfacht, inkl. deployen über axis&co.


----------



## Magic_Sara (7. Aug 2006)

Hi Leute!

Danke für die Antworten!

Ich habe für die Uni an einen kleinen Java Project gearbeitet, es besteht aus 12 Classen in 4 packages, wobei es sich im eine Art Freizeitmanager/Freizeitplaner handelt (zeiten ausgeben, tätigkeiten angeben, tätigkeiten planen ecc), der sowhol Infos aus einer Datenbank laden bzw speichern kann. Natürlich werden alle Informationen in Guis wiedergegeben.

Nun möchte ich daraus einen WebService machen!
Wie Snoop vorgeschlagen hat werde ich nun Lomboz verwenden und versuchen mit hilfe der verschiedenen Wizards meine java klassen in jsps bzw serverlets zu transformieren und irgendwie^^ einen clienten erzeugen.

@Snoop:
Da du das schon mal gemacht hast, hättest du vielleicht einige konkrette ratschläge für mich, dass mir dies alles ein weniger leichter fällt?
Ich bin leider neu auf dem Gebiet der WebServices bzw generell in Gebieten rund um das Web.

Bin über jede Hilfe/Ratschläge/Anleitungen sehr froh, falls irgendjemandem was dazu einfällt!

Danke! :toll: 
Sara


----------

